# 2011 K2 Snowboards Preview (catalog scans)



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Only the Men's boards right now; I'll get to the Women's and Youth/Grom stuff later. (I'm a lazy fuck)

(as always, the catalog may not be representative of the final product)

Main changes include the new Fastplant board with a bamboo core, more All-Terrain Rocker, more Harshmellow, new budget models, and K2 wax made by Purl.

First page outlining the camber options, note that Gretchen Bleiler's model is the only one to have traditional camber.









All-Terrain Rocker was only on the Turbo Dream last year, now it's on 4 boards in the overall lineup.









Bambooyah, Grandma - 5-year warranty on the bamboo plywood core.









"Testing" the Fastplant.









Board Tech, page 1.









Board Tech, page 2.









Checklist, page 1.









Checklist, page 2.









On to the boards!

(continued below)


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

*Freeride:*

The Zero, with Flatline. Topsheet has to be felt to believe. Hybrilight construction is basically a cap with a tapered core. 156, 159, 162.









Of the course the Gyrator is back. Simon says shred? Insane Powder rocker. Hybrilight construction. Topsheets include powder-related photos. 158, 162, 168.









The Slayblade is back from last year, now with the Zero's base material. Flatline. Hybrilight construction. I'm not really digging the graphic. 153, 156, 158, 159W, 161, 163W, 164, 166W.









*All-Mountain:*

The Turbo Dream is back as you know it, but with Harshmellow this time. All-Terrain Rocker fits in between Jib Rocker and Powder Rocker. Hybritaper construction, which is a cap tip&tail (core is also tapered at the tip&tail) combined with regular sandwich construction. 153, 156, 157W, 159, 160W, 161, 164W.









*Freestyle:*

Fastplant. Bamboo. Jib Rocker. Sintered base. Hybritaper. Park Slayer. What else do you need to know? 151, 154, 156W, 157, 159W, 160, 162W.









The Believer is back, this time with a collab from SVSV. With Hybritaper and a sintered base, the only thing missing from this pipe and booter specialist is some Harshmellow. 151, 154, 157, 159, 161









Next up are the Parkstar and Darkstar twins. Hybritaper, sintered bases. Parkstar has Jib Rocker and a bit of Triax, Darkstar has Flatline and all Biax. Not really sure why the Darkstar still exists. Both come in 149, 152, 154W, 155, 157, 157W, 159, 160W, 163W.








(note the error: Perfect Pairing lists the Haymaker boot, but the picture shows the Ryker boot)









The WWW, or as K2 still likes to call it, the WWW Rocker (non-rocker WWW doesn't exist anymore). The only Men's board with Jib Tips (chopped-off tips) with the death of the Jibpan. Jib Rocker, of course. No idea why they charge so much for a budget board with a clear p-tex topsheet. Made to destroy both rails and wallets? 145, 148, 152, 153W, 155, 156W, 159W.









(continued below)


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

*Budget:*
The all-new Raygun. Budget specs. Extruded base, Hybritaper, Biax. All-Terrain Rocker. If the final MSRP remains at a budget level, this board should fly off the shelves. 150, 153, 156, 157W, 159, 160W, 161, 164W.









The Brigade returns, still as K2's "freeride" budget model. Budget specs combined with a budget price make this a good choice for any beginner. Catch-Free Rocker is basically Flatline with a very slight rocker at the contact points. 147, 152, 155, 155W, 158, 159W, 161, 163W.









The Anagram is also back as K2's "freestyle" budget model. Catch-Free rocker, budget pricing. Between this and the Brigade, take the one that you think looks better. 147, 152, 155, 155W, 158, 159W, 161, 163W.









(more to come later)


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

hats off to their design team, esp. the zero. wicked.


----------



## hnz (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks for this, next year's design looks better than this year's. Instead of throwing that poor fastplant around to try and wreck it, they could've just given it to me.


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

Still like this year's Slayblade design more than next year. Though this Fastplant board seems pretty tough and durable board. Wonder if NS have something similar to match the 5 year warranty


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

*Women's Boards*


















































(youth/grom and full specs to follow)


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

*Youth Boards*


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

*Board Specs*

_click on the thumbnails_


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

Awesome info! I'm not in the market for a new board, but it's always so much fun to see what's out there. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

So Flatline Replaces Jibpan? Hmmm. If it is a swell performer I will be buying, if its sub $550.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

flatline is a camber type


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

sweet view...

these companies got their shit down for 2011... so many good boards out there its not even funny. :thumbsup: 

x2 on the all terrain budget board.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Nivek said:


> So Flatline Replaces Jibpan? Hmmm. If it is a swell performer I will be buying, if its sub $550.


Yeah I meant Fastplant. Flatline definitely is a camber type...


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

k2 replaced the stiffer jibpan and podium with softer fastplant and raygun


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

so the Fastplant is going to be softer than the Jibpan? so like the WWW?


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm interested to read some reviews on these flat board designs. Looks like they're not offering rocker in the middle at all.


----------



## Rob94hawk (Feb 5, 2010)

Had no idea there were so many different types of boards.


----------



## iturner82 (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for the great post, I just signed up for the catalog at the K2 website, when will it ship?


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

:+: ???? :+: ???? - K2 Snowboarding


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

gretchen bleiler is my wife!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

iturner82 said:


> Thanks for the great post, I just signed up for the catalog at the K2 website, when will it ship?


probably never


----------



## Officer Shred (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are some of the 2011 K2 Snowboards.


----------



## iturner82 (Apr 28, 2010)

legallyillegal said:


> probably never


Probably never? What do you mean?


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Hahaha, I love how they test the durability of the board. That made me laugh


----------



## iturner82 (Apr 28, 2010)

Technine Icon said:


> Hahaha, I love how they test the durability of the board. That made me laugh


Haha, same here


----------



## collaboration (Aug 29, 2009)

damn.. i prefer 2011 graphics on turbo dream than 2010 

and i thought 2010 turbo dream had harshmellow but i guess not


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

I ordered my 2011 Slayblade back in January. The shop has the boards in, including a Slayblade, but not my 166W. Any day now they keep telling me.


----------

